# Urban breeds



## Blackgold05 (May 11, 2022)

What’s are some of the best breeds of goats for a smaller space (I.e an Average backyard) my city ordinance allows for quite a few large animals on a property of about an acre so I was wondering what could work in that space


----------



## Alaskan (May 12, 2022)

You need something QUIET.   So, NOT a goat with any Nubian.

My Saanen was very quiet.


----------



## Blackgold05 (May 12, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> You need something QUIET.   So, NOT a goat with any Nubian.
> 
> My Saanen was very quiet.


Is boer or kiko the same noise level as a ny Ian? Id love a quiet breed and still have the cute lil floppy ears


----------



## Alaskan (May 12, 2022)

Blackgold05 said:


> Is boer or kiko the same noise level as a ny Ian? Id love a quiet breed and still have the cute lil floppy ears


I never had a full Boer...  never had a kiko.

I think my sister's kiko is a normal sound level.

@Mini Horses  ?


----------



## Mini Horses (May 12, 2022)

Boer tend to be quieter, overall but any goat can be loud at times.  A Nubian just seems to have more of those times 🤣. But Boer is a meat breed and if a good one, there's a couple hundred pounds of doe, bucks larger.    

Not all Nubians are as vocal and the mini nubs, being crosses, seem quieter sometimes.  Always have two. If they bond to you, they often call for you!  I have some quiet ones and one who is NOT! 

My Saanens are the quietest.


----------



## Blackgold05 (May 13, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Boer tend to be quieter, overall but any goat can be loud at times.  A Nubian just seems to have more of those times 🤣. But Boer is a meat breed and if a good one, there's a couple hundred pounds of doe, bucks larger.
> 
> Not all Nubians are as vocal and the mini nubs, being crosses, seem quieter sometimes.  Always have two. If they bond to you, they often call for you!  I have some quiet ones and one who is NOT!
> 
> My Saanens are the quietest.


I typically see mostly NDs and Pygmy muttsfor sale here. I’ll see saanens periodically along with alpines and nubians


----------



## Alaskan (May 13, 2022)

Sannens are hands down winners for the most quiet as well as the most milk.

A Saanen can often be bred once and stay in milk for years.

Pygmy goats produce close to a cup of milk at best, and their lactation is SHORT (like 4 months).  ND can be just as bad, or way better if they are from an excellent breeder.  But, most ND, though better than most Pygmy goats for milk, aren't very good.  And those tiny little teats.


----------



## Blackgold05 (May 13, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> Sannens are hands down winners for the most quiet as well as the most milk.
> 
> A Saanen can often be bred once and stay in milk for years.
> 
> Pygmy goats produce close to a cup of milk at best, and their lactation is SHORT (like 4 months).  ND can be just as bad, or way better if they are from an excellent breeder.  But, most ND, though better than most Pygmy goats for milk, aren't very good.  And those tiny little teats.


I know Saanens are HIUUUGE! How would they do in a smaller space? Could they replace the cow in that aspect as a grazer?


----------



## Blackgold05 (May 13, 2022)

I’ve also never asked about Lamanchas. We get a few of them for sale in the Atlanta area as well. They basically seem like nubians without ears to me so are they just as loud in that resp?


----------



## Alaskan (May 13, 2022)

Blackgold05 said:


> I know Saanens are HIUUUGE! How would they do in a smaller space? Could they replace the cow in that aspect as a grazer?


They are smaller than a cow, and usually have a longer lactation than a cow.  Sannen only look big if you stick them next to a tiny pygmy goat.  They will look mini sized if you stick them next to a cow.

They are bred to be easy to handle,  since it is Saanens that are in the commercial goat dairies.

But... they are browsers,  not grazers Iike a cow.  So... they will eat differently than a cow eats.


----------



## rachels.haven (May 13, 2022)

Blackgold05 said:


> I’ve also never asked about Lamanchas. We get a few of them for sale in the Atlanta area as well. They basically seem like nubians without ears to me so are they just as loud in that resp?


Lamanchas are not that loud but still loud on occasion. I love my mini saanen. She is *usually* quiet.


----------



## Blackgold05 (May 13, 2022)

rachels.haven said:


> Lamanchas are not that loud but still loud on occasion. I love my mini saanen. She is *usually* quiet.





rachels.haven said:


> Lamanchas are not that loud but still loud on occasion. I love my mini saanen. She is *usually* quiet.


So basically saanens are giant quiet low maintenance goats?


----------



## rachels.haven (May 16, 2022)

Blackgold05 said:


> So basically saanens are giant quiet low maintenance goats?


They require more groceries to sustain themselves but they make a lot of milk but they are more quiet than most breeds. All goats make noise though. It's a lot like how some dogs are quieter than others but all dogs bark and make noise. A truly quiet goat is a stuffed animal toy.


----------



## Kristie (May 18, 2022)

Blackgold05 said:


> What’s are some of the best breeds of goats for a smaller space (I.e an Average backyard) my city ordinance allows for quite a few large animals on a property of about an acre so I was wondering what could work in that space


I have two Nigerian Dwarf females on a small piece of land. They are easy and relatively quiet. And they know if Momma tells them to hush, they best do it! LOL

Best of luck on your goat adventure!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (May 18, 2022)

I raise Nigoras. They're a cross between ND & Angora, and the only ones bred for both excellent milk and beautiful fiber. We're working toward full breed status, but that's still a few generations away. They're very sweet, easy to handle, and socialized ones will follow you around like puppies. Their teats aren't huge, but milking them is easy(that's coming from a woman with 4 trigger fingers, arthritis, carpal tunnel syndrome, tendonitis). Their milk is rich and sweet, and mine roo, so they don't have to be shorn, and the only softer fiber I've found, is Angora. They're very quiet, unless they're upset about something... or in labor.


----------



## Ridgetop (May 18, 2022)

You said an "average size backyard" but then you said that you are allowed livestock on an acre.  An acre is not an average size yard in most cities.  

What is the *actual size of your yard* and are you *zoned *for goats?

Do you want house milk or pets?  Boers and Kikos are meat goats not milk goats.


----------



## Shario1 (May 18, 2022)

We LOVE nigerian dwarfs - have 4 that we keep as pets only, but know they are GREAT milk producers if that's what you are looking for - our Nigerian's are quiet, very personable with great personalities.


----------

